#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-23
<jzheng> ping maclin
<maclin> jzheng, pong
<happyaron> JackYu: 今天的CD生成咋样？
<happyaron> maclin: ^
<JackYu> happyaron, 64位的可以了，32位还有点问题。
<JackYu> 不过刚才cjwatson说是整个系统都出问题了。
<happyaron> 没看见i386的log
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 那就等一下吧
<happyaron> JackYu: 能否再找steve/cjwatson弄一下youker-assistant的FFe
<happyaron> 要来不及了
<JackYu> happyaron, 咱们今天得把default-settings和youker-assistant更新了
<JackYu> happyaron, OK
<happyaron> JackYu: qimpanel目前还trap在NEW里，因为source和binary各要review一次，现在是binary NEW
<smartboyhw> happyaron, binary NEW gets through real quick...
<smartboyhw> As long as there are Archive Admins woke up
<smartboyhw> If one approves source NEW, there should not be a problem with binary NEW
<happyaron> smartboyhw: suspect no one is around
<smartboyhw> happyaron, huh?
<smartboyhw> I see cjwatson
<happyaron> smartboyhw: he's busy and not processing it frequently
<happyaron> JackYu: 如果你ping了steve/cjwatson中的任何一个，请他们把qimpanel尽快binNEW吧
<JackYu> Ok
<happyaron> JackYu: 否则default-settings上传就会出broken dependency
<smartboyhw> happyaron, at least you guys got through source NEW, I'm in need of somebody to make uploads
<JackYu> smartboyhw, :(
<smartboyhw> JackYu, technically, it's Studio packages fixing bugs without requiring NEW
<smartboyhw> But i need somebody to upload, IIRC.
<smartboyhw> Asked dholbach, says he needs to get through some e-mail before that
<JackYu> happyaron, Laney答应晚点看FFe。
<happyaron> JackYu: 好的
<JackYu> happyaron, New: accepted fcitx-qimpanel
<smartboyhw> Congratulations people
<happyaron> JackYu: 赞
<JackYu> smartboyhw, :), how about yours?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, not yet, pinged dholbach again.
<happyaron> JackYu: 我比较建议去掉manpages-zh
<happyaron> JackYu: 质量真心不好
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hope you and happyaron will be u developer soon. 这样就方便了，哈哈。
<happyaron> 现在弄起来比较困难啊
<happyaron> 两年前很容易，从去年开始变得非常难了。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我们以后可以维护这个package
<happyaron> 嗯？
<smartboyhw> happyaron, no, you should say you hope us to be archive admins :P
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ^
<JackYu> happyaron, 现在是谁在维护manpages-zh啊？
<happyaron> JackYu: 没人
<JackYu> happyaron, Chinese Man Pages Project? 现在没人管了？
<happyaron> JackYu: 好多年没人理了
<smartboyhw> Where's the original webpage?:P
<JackYu> 好像找不到了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 还保留么？
 * happyaron 在准备-default-settings
<JackYu> happyaron, 那去掉吧。
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> JackYu: rar/unrar 这俩能装么？
<JackYu> pishuilu,请将upstream上的manpages-zh去掉。
<smartboyhw> JackYu, the manpages-zh won't automatically disappear in Ubuntu
<happyaron> p7zip-full可以装，但是rar/unrar这俩可能有问题
<smartboyhw> You need to file a bug (and subscribe archive admins) to get it removed in Ubuntu
<JackYu> happyaron, 我们测过，rar/unrar有的。
<happyaron> JackYu: 我是说，license允许么
<JackYu> rar/unrar是什么License?
<happyaron> JackYu: 私有，和winrar一样
<smartboyhw> That's a suck:P
<JackYu> 噢，既然已经在Archieve里面，是否表示我们就可以安装？
<happyaron> 不是
<happyaron> JackYu: 他的意思是，大家自觉，买了license再装。
<happyaron> lol
<JackYu> 。。。
<happyaron> 允许分发
<happyaron> 但不允许没买license就用
<JackYu> 那就换成 p7zip-full吧:(
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> 好的，我让pishuilu更新一下:)
<pishuilu> 好的，我在upstream上改一下
<zhangchao_> p7zip会抢zip和unzip功能吗？
<happyaron> 貌似不会
<happyaron> 会抢就好了？
<happyaron> 我直接更新了 lp:ubuntukylin-default-settings
<happyaron> p7zip 要是不合适就去掉
<happyaron> 但是感觉可能还是得用
<zhangchao_> p7zip的zip包也有中文编码问题的，现在必须是zip库生效才能解决那个乱码问题
<happyaron> 哪个zip库？
<zhangchao_> zip和unzip
<happyaron> libzip?
<zhangchao_> 就叫zip，zip_3.0-7_i386.deb
<happyaron> zip不是库啊
<happyaron> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/zip
<zhangchao_> 刚试了下，p7zip-full会抢zip的功能，又有乱码了
<happyaron> zhangchao_: 那你的意见是不加？ JackYu ?
<pishuilu> 我觉得不加得了。rar的解压缩，用户自己装就行了
<happyaron> 那干掉。。
<happyaron> pishuilu zhangchao  zhangchao_  你们再看一下branch里有没有要改动的了
<happyaron> 没有的话我一会儿就传
<JackYu> happyaron, 不加p7zip了。
<happyaron> 嗯，已经删了
<happyaron> 最后看一下行不行，行我就传
<happyaron> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk
<JackYu> 我看了一下，应该没问题。
<happyaron> 好的
<happyaron> JackYu: uploaded 1.0.7
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/1.0.7
<JackYu> happyaron, great:)
<JackYu> 现在就剩youker-assistant
<happyaron> 对
<smartboyhw> maclin, you might want a respin so that you can start reporting bugs against Beta 2.
<maclin> smartboyhw,yes, but the qatracker does not work now
<smartboyhw> maclin, -.-
<maclin> cjwatson said the livefs builder down since two days ago
<smartboyhw> Anyhow, i386 builds don't work too
<maclin> yes, yesterday I ever ask you about the building time. In fact, the i386 didn't build ^_^
<happyaron> *.ubuntu.com 这会儿巨慢。。。
<smartboyhw> Stupid London DC :P
<smartboyhw> happyaron, developer.ubuntu.com is quitequick
<happyaron> maybe stupic carrier at my side
<happyaron> stupid
<JackYu> 时快时慢。
<happyaron> 貌似default-settings卡在proposed了
<happyaron> 已经final freeze了么？
<happyaron> 还是说cjwaston的bot挂了一堆呢
<happyaron> 貌似是他的问题
<smartboyhw> happyaron, you need a unblock
<smartboyhw> Since the Beta 2 freeze is imposed
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 什么时候开始的？
<smartboyhw> happyaron, this afternoon?
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 从ui freeze么？
<smartboyhw> See ubuntu-devel-announce
<smartboyhw> happyaron, no
<smartboyhw> FinalBetaFreeze is another thing
<smartboyhw> It means all packages related to flavours having a Beta 2 will be frozen and blocked from entering -releaes
<smartboyhw> happyaron, you can ask for a unblock
<smartboyhw> in #ubuntu-release
<smartboyhw> (ping Riddell might be a better idea)
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 就是final beta freeze
<happyaron> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-September/001059.html
<happyaron> freeze date moved :(
<happyaron> JackYu: ^
<smartboyhw> happyaron, heh heh heh
<JackYu> oh...
<happyaron> JackYu: 是找jr还是去-release找人呢？
<JackYu> 我记得是说从周二才开始block的。
<happyaron> 顺带着 youker-assistant的FFe还木有啊
<happyaron> JackYu: colin waston的邮件说提前到欧洲时间的周一
<JackYu> happyaron, 好吧。。。
<smartboyhw> Who said that it was Tuesday!?
<JackYu> happyaron, Laney说他会去处理FFe，但一直没做
<JackYu> 我记得有一次邮件中所了
<JackYu> 说了
<happyaron> 我一直以为26号捏。
<JackYu> 26号是Beta2发布
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 传的时间差几个小时
<happyaron> 悲剧。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我找cjwatson去unlock
<happyaron> 嗯 unblock
<JackYu> happyaron, cjwatson嫌changelog不够详细。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 他要再upload一版？还是说给他bzr log就行
<happyaron> JackYu: 一般有bzr log应该就可以，但是log里的中文他是看不懂了……
<JackYu> 我的直觉是再upload一次。
<happyaron> 那样没有什么意义啊。
<JackYu> happyaron, 主要是这次改了不少东西，但写得不够明确。
<happyaron> JackYu: 他应该可以接受一份详细的changelog，他应该是需要看到到底改了什么。
<happyaron> JackYu: 所以做个清单用英语说一下bzr上每个commit都做了什么可能就成。
<JackYu> 恩，是的，不过这个清单也要更新上去吧？
<happyaron> 应该不用。
<happyaron> paste到个什么地方应该就行
<JackYu> 他可以通过“diff from 1.0.6 to 1.0.7 (4.4 KiB)”这个链接看到有哪些改变。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我觉得他的意思是需要更新changelog那个文件。
<JackYu> 你再上传一次麻烦不
<JackYu> happyaron, 你看到cjwatson的comments没？
<JackYu> 在-release
<happyaron> JackYu: 我没在release
<happyaron> 传不麻烦
<happyaron> 但是我还有15分钟断电……
<happyaron> 这周都要断电……
<JackYu>  我晕。。。
<JackYu> JackYu: Also, disabling apport and whoopsie entirely?  *Really*?
<JackYu> JackYu: And there's a misspelling, "UbuntyKylin"
<JackYu> JackYu: Do you know if it's intentional that depends.txt was entirely removed?
<JackYu> n> JackYu: And putting random stuff in /etc/environment is not really the best plan - that will be hard to upgrade later
<happyaron> 嗯。
<JackYu>  JackYu: I'm sorry, I'm not at all happy with this upload and don't really want to unblock it while I have the choice.  The random Upstart overrides with no explanation are the worst (I see it also disables avahi-daemon and modemmanager), but really, all of the stuff I just mentioned should be addressed
<JackYu> JackYu: depends.txt> So you don't want e.g. unity-china-music-scope any more?
<JackYu> cjwatson, we use recommends.txt instead of depends.txt, since if using depends.txt, removing one package will lead to the fail of default-settings.
<JackYu> JackYu: Ah, right.  Mentioning that the removed dependencies were duplicated as Recommends is the sort of thing that should have been mentioned in the changelog.
<happyaron> 嗯。
<JackYu>  JackYu: I notice that gnome-tweak-tool and chromium-browser are not in recommends.txt, though.
<JackYu> cjwatson, yes. we don't want to include these two packages.
<happyaron> 其实他这意思，应该是要改很多东西。
<JackYu>  JackYu: OK.  Again, changelog :-)
<JackYu> JackYu: It's not just for me, it's for your users too
<JackYu> 是的
<happyaron> 那就改吧，我来电了就动手干。
<JackYu> 他是想我们把为什么要这么做都写出来。
<happyaron> to be rude but honest， 有很多变化应该就是进不去。
<JackYu> 好的，那辛苦你了。今天还来得及不？
<happyaron> 应该没戏了……十几分钟应该搞不定。
<happyaron> upstart/apport这类的override，我觉得他就接受不了。
<JackYu> 呵呵，是的。Beta1之后不应该有很大变化。
<happyaron> 我觉得不是时间问题，而是“信仰”问题了
<happyaron> apport等被override掉的那些东西，基本都是他和几个人搞出来的，然后你都给关了他能乐意么……
<JackYu> 是的。。。
<JackYu> 不过我们作为flavor，有自己的选择权嘛。。。
<JackYu> 否则那就是Ubuntu了
<happyaron> 他可能觉得目前这个flavor还年轻，upstart这种东西就不要去碰了。。。
<happyaron> 我说不清楚他完全的想法，但是应该是对这里面的系统foundation的定制他都比较有意见。
<happyaron> steve可能也有，但是恐怕不好意思直接说，只能通过colin说了吧。 （他们就是foundation team）
<JackYu> happyaron,  额 ，我能理解。
<happyaron> 我们现在就只能是想法去来把事情尽量推了。
<happyaron> 我也认可那些东西里有一些的体验确实不好。
<JackYu> 那你觉得咋整呢？怎么推。。。
<happyaron> 比如/儿童从/
<happyaron> 比如/etc/envronment的修改只能revert了
<happyaron> 额。马上断电，明天说……
<JackYu> 好的，明天还来得及不？
<happyaron> 应该行
<JackYu> 好的:)
<JackYu> 这次有些修改就revert回去吧。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-24
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> JackYu: pong
<happyaron> JackYu: 马上开始搞
<JackYu> happyaron, 我已经让pishuilu他们在改
<happyaron> 好的
<JackYu> happyaron, 等他们改完，你再review一下。
<happyaron> 没问题
<JackYu> happyaron , 到-release一下。
<happyaron> JackYu: 进了
<happyaron> JackYu: 是unblock
<happyaron> JackYu: 不是unlock
<penghuan> 那对乱码的修改加到/etc/profile里面？
<penghuan> 还是乱码不改了
<happyaron> penghuan: profile和environment的变量尽量不改吧
<happyaron> penghuan: 考虑以后加youker-assistant里，写用户配置文件
<happyaron> JackYu: ^
<JackYu> 恩，+1
<penghuan> OK
<happyaron> JackYu: qimpanel的unblock也需要处理
<happyaron> 额，错了
<happyaron> 没事
<JackYu> 那个应该是OK的。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<JackYu> penghuan, 是fcitx-qimpanel还是fcitx-ui-qimpanel? 在recomend.txt里面的
<JackYu> recommends.txt
<happyaron> ui-qimpanel
<pishuilu> default-settings包里加的是fcitx-ui-qimpanel
<happyaron> JackYu: 你没和他说-default-settings?
<zhangchao> /etc/profile会运行/etc/profile.d下的所有脚本，在/etc/profile.d下添加一个解决乱码的脚本怎么样？
<happyaron> 我觉得还是会被喷
<happyaron> 他们担心的点不是加个文件会有什么影响，而是加了文件可能导致跨版本升级难于处理。
<zhangchao> 不动环境变量相关文件，而是增加一个开机启动项，自动运行解决乱码的脚本呢。。。
<happyaron> zhangchao: 如果可能的话，可以立即去弄youker-assistant，这个还有一版可以上传。
<happyaron> zhangchao: 我可以hold一下这个版本，到今天晚上传问题都不大。
<pishuilu> ubuntukylin-default-settings的修改已经上传到lp：ubuntukylin-default-settings，大家看看还有什么要修改的。
<penghuan> aron：帮忙看下，thanks
<happyaron> penghuan: 嗯，pull下来了
<JackYu> 彭欢：刚才掉线了，fcitx-ui-qimpanel是不是名字不对？
<happyaron> JackYu: 名字对的
<happyaron> source 叫 fcitx-qimpanel，binary叫fcitx-ui-qimpanel
<JackYu> happyaron, ok
<happyaron> JackYu: 你要不要考虑把修乱码的功能今天加到youker-assistant里
<happyaron> JackYu: 我可以hold到今晚传，虽然我12点半前后还要断电……
<JackYu> happyaron, 算了，先不加了。下次打patch:)
<happyaron> patch啥？
<happyaron> JackYu: 如果能现在加就现在搞，1310里可能再没有机会加新功能。
<JackYu> happyaron, 明白，但现在不好加。等以后再说:)
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, 你先upload，先确保0.2.1更新了。
<happyaron> JackYu: -release 答应了的话，就没有那么特别急了，今晚我断电前更新都行。所以你们看有啥要改的还可以弄。
<JackYu> happyaron, upload之后，我们还要重新出iso来QA确认，所以时间挺紧的:)
<JackYu> happyaron, 因为respin有时候要排队，毕竟周四就beta2 release了
<happyaron> ok
<pishuilu> ubuntukylin-default-settings刚把theme-tool.desktop文件删除了，这个文件是gnome-tweak-tool的desktop文件
<happyaron> en
<JackYu> happyaron, 在upload youker-assistant没？
<happyaron> JackYu: 正在处理
<JackYu> OK:)
<happyaron> pishuilu: 你能否比对一下当前版本和仓库里上个版本的diff，再确认一下
<happyaron> pishuilu: 用debdiff，或者diff -ru……
<pishuilu> aron:好的
<JackYu> ypwong, hi, in Canada? 明天下午conf call正常不？
<pishuilu> aron:我刚debdiff对比了，没问题。
<pishuilu> lp:ubuntukylin-default-settings上的版本，changelog又有一个小改动，应该不会再改了。
<pishuilu> aron：这次改动，有图片的替换，入库应该是直接提交源码吧？
<happyaron> 什么？
<happyaron> 完整source upload
<pishuilu> 哦，那就行了
<JackYu> happyaron, default-settings和youker-assistant大概什么时候能upload完呢？还要尽快去找人unblock:)。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我等会儿有个会，4点左右回来。
<happyaron> JackYu: 好的。youker-assistant已经进去了，default settings 我在处理。
<JackYu> 恩，看到了:)。youker-assistant 需要unblock吗
<happyaron> 应该是需要的
<JackYu> cjwatson倒是上线了，但有点不敢找他unblock了。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 等会儿default-settings你upload完后找他unblock一下，我四点回来.
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> JackYu: youker-assistant is available
<happyaron> should be able to apt-get update soon.
<JackYu> great:)
<happyaron> cjwatson的英语很让人受不了，他说的速度往往比我们看得还快……
<JackYu> 呵呵，我还以为只有我有这种感觉呢。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我回来了。
<smartboyhw> maclin, JackYu you want upgrade tests?
<smartboyhw> I can add them right now along with Studio
<maclin> smartboyhw, yes, thanks
<smartboyhw> maclin, done
<JackYu> 赞
<happyaron> JackYu: 我有个问题
<happyaron> JackYu: cp -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor/UbuntuLogo.png /usr/share/gnome-control-center/ui/UbuntuLogo.png
<happyaron> cp -f /usr/share/locale-langpack/zh_CN/unity.mo /usr/share/locale-langpack/zh_CN/LC_MESSAGES/unity.mo
<happyaron> 这俩是怎么回事？
<maclin> 这个两个应该是替换系统详细信息对话框中的图标和Unity桌面左上角的文字显示
<happyaron> 这样不会造成没法更新么？
<happyaron> 能否测试一下debsums输出呢
<happyaron> 就剩下这个问题了，随时可以传
<JackYu> happyaron, 这是替换系统信息的，应该没问题。
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, 那就等这个upload了，我们再respin一个iso:)
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> JackYu: uploaded
<smartboyhw> just ask for unfreeze, then.....
<smartboyhw> RESPIN:P
<happyaron> smartboyhw: they said it was respined for youker-assistant today... then another one, :)
<smartboyhw> happyaron, as long as you think they are appropriate to be respun, it's OK
<smartboyhw> I mean, a Thursday respin is VERY terrible:P
<smartboyhw> A Tuesday respin? Nah
<JackYu> :)
<JackYu> happyaron, 貌似cjwatson又在忙别的。。。
<happyaron> e
<happyaron> 额
<JackYu> smartboyhw, did you finish QA for Studio?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, not yet
<smartboyhw> We just started;)(
<smartboyhw> I'm zsyncing the amd64 image
<JackYu> I see:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, come on, you guys got a whole team that's employed
<smartboyhw> We got only 3-5 community testers
<JackYu> smartboyhw, we are still busy and hastily....
<JackYu> happyaron, seb128是不是也有权限unblock?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, do all guys in ubuntu-archive have the rights to unblock package?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, yes
<JackYu> smartboyhw, great, there are 15.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, that's why you are NOT supposed to ask specific people to unblock a package
<JackYu> got it:(
<JackYu> but sometimes, if I don't specific one people, there is no response at all:(,
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you have to be patient:P
<JackYu> smartboyhw, sure:)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, BTW, 天兔 arrives Changsha.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ha!?
<smartboyhw> Hasn't it dissipated
<JackYu> not yet...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, according to the China Metrological Bureau and the Hong Kong Observatory and the Japan Metrological Agency and the Korea Metrological Agency and the Join Typhoon Warning Center, Pearl Harbour, USA, Super Typhoon Usagi has dissipated
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> :P
<JackYu> smartboyhw, there is big rain and wind here...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, technically, big rain and wind != tropical cyclone
<JackYu> that's right.
<smartboyhw> When a tropical cyclone has dissipated, it does no mean that the remaints of it does not affect the region
<smartboyhw> *not
<smartboyhw> It's called a Low-pressure area
<JackYu> :)
 * ypwong almost missed the smartboyhw geography lessons
<ypwong> hi and bye
<smartboyhw> LOL
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hey
<JackYu> ypwong, 在加拿大？
<ypwong> JackYu, ya
<JackYu> ypwong, 明天的conf call继续不？我们讨论一下release party吧？
<JackYu> ypwong, how about Canada? which city?
<ypwong> JackYu, montreal. tomorrow's call is cancelled, I'm not sure I can find a good time for much discussion.. let me think
<JackYu> ypwong, montreal is great. I visited Vancouver last year.
<JackYu> ypwong, ok, maybe Thur is ok. Leonard will be at Changsha Thur afternoon and discuss UK.
<JackYu> ypwong, 你看如何，周四下午3-5pm来个conf call?
<ypwong> JackYu, 我这边是 3-5am 呢
<JackYu> ...
<ypwong> that's the hard part...
<JackYu> ypwong, 呵呵，那你就不参加了吧，太晚了。我就请Loenard来发个邀请。
<ypwong> ok
<smartboyhw> JackYu, so this year's party is in Changsha again right?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, Beijing:).
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ok
<smartboyhw> Been to Beijing twice before
<JackYu> smartboyhw, wow, what's you comments on Beijing?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, dust dust dust dust dust
<JackYu> smartboyhw, :), I had stayed there 3 years.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, big big big big big :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ?
<ypwong> my comment on beijing
<smartboyhw> ypwong, LOL
<JackYu> ypwong, smartboyhw, congested, congested, congested, congested
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong: Do you currently have offline docs?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, +1
<JackYu> smartboyhw, you mean what?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, should be 'yes'.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, OK, a full user guide?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, we are planing to do that...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, great, Kubuntu just uploaded one, and Ubuntu Studio is going to make one too (I'm writing that)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, I saw. but is it much easy?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, not quite
<JackYu> :)
<smartboyhw> Mine is based on Xubuntu, so it's easy:P
<JackYu> you are a smart boy:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, technically, it's a bit hard, I need to know a lot about multimedia
<smartboyhw> (Which I am unfamiliar with)
<JackYu> I agree.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, how is your testing going?
<smartboyhw> I found a bug with our wallpaper not being used as backdrop at ubiquity, and fixed it \o/
<smartboyhw> (But it wouldn't go into the image, we don't want another re-spin because of that)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, I'm waiting the unblock and rebuild a new iso for testing....:(
<smartboyhw> JackYu, eh hum, I think you'd better ask the whole Ubuntu Release Team again
<JackYu> smartboyhw, I'm a bit afraid to do that... They might be sick of me:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, LOL
<JackYu> smartboyhw, could you help to do that? as a qa of UbuntuKylin.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I don't dare to, I bored them quite a bit also:p
<JackYu> smartboyhw, thanks:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, eh?
<smartboyhw> That means a no.
<JackYu> sorry, misunderstanding...
<JackYu> happyaron, would you do that? :)
<JackYu> ypwong, could you?
<ypwong> ypwong, sorry, about?
<JackYu> ypwong, go to -release and ask someone to unblock ubuntukylin-default-settings:)
<JackYu> ypwong, because we are waiting this package to re-spin the iso and start our test.
<JackYu> ypwong, I asked for help at there, but no response till now:(.
<ypwong> JackYu, let me ask happyaron where we at, he said he's on top of it
<ypwong> hold on
<JackYu> ok.
<JackYu> ypwong, 有进展没？
<JackYu> ypwong, 我撑不住了，先睡会儿。要是方便的话帮忙去-release上问问。就剩ubuntukylin-default-setting了。。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-26
<maclin> happyaron,ping
<happyaron> maclin: pong
<maclin> 刚才发现我们的壁纸名称修改之后，在ubiquity安装的时候背景是蓝色的，这个是由于ubiquity中对应的名称没改，我刚才在release中问了一下，infinity说现在太晚，来不及更新了
<happyaron> maclin: 默认壁纸吗？
<happyaron> 看见了。
<maclin> 对，我在Bug #1226441上说了
<maclin> 按照规则的话，可能还是要修改ubiquity，我刚才在ubiquity上修改并push上去，现在太晚就没提交merge请求。像这种beta2之后是不是要以patch的方式提交？
<happyaron> maclin: 哪种都好
<happyaron> maclin: 右键菜单的问题是zhangchao说的那样
<happyaron> nautilus绘制桌面才会有右键菜单
<happyaron> 这个你觉得要修改么？
<maclin> 右键菜单是进入live以后，我感觉应该是同一个问题，在这个地方判断没有导致后面的设置也出问题，我再确认一下
<happyaron> maclin: 装好之后呢？
<maclin> 装好之后没问题，主要是ubiquity中的判断问题
<happyaron> 我这里的测试机至今都没法完成ubuntu(kylin) 13.10的安装，一切开发测试都是先1304装好然后升级上来的……
<maclin> 现在时间比较紧，修改估计来不及，要不等beta2之后再改吧
<happyaron> 嗯。
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hi, you are ready for beta2?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I am
<JackYu> smartboyhw, seems several are not. Do you know why?
<JackYu> ypwong, when will you be back to Beijing?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, not yet finished testing?
<smartboyhw> The image got respined overnight
<JackYu> oh, I see:).
<smartboyhw> JackYu, only your flavour has a professional group of employees working on QA-.-
<JackYu> smartboyhw, not really professional. we are still improving our QA skill.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, at least you guys work on it as a job-.-
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yeah, we are full time:).
<JackYu> smartboyhw, BTW, will you be a full time Linuxer when you grow up?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, good question
<smartboyhw> Linux is not exactly my career dream
<smartboyhw> Second choice only
<JackYu> so, what's the first?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, biochemist:P
<smartboyhw> (i.e. making medicine)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, wow, that's interesting.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-28
<smartboyhw> JackYu, hmm, have you applied for a Ubuntu Member IRC Cloak?
<smartboyhw> Just go and ask in #ubuntu-irc with your LP profile
<JackYu> smarthoyhw, oh, not yet.
<JackYu> do it now:)
<JackYu> thanks.
<smartboyhw> happyaron, how's the experience with GSoC actually?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, and please update the channel topic!
<smartboyhw> Or maybe you guys just didn't ever mention it on your forums?!
<JackYu> smartboyhw, we need wait ypwong to do that:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ew
<smartboyhw> Can't you be a channel admin!?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, he is on the way back to china.
<JackYu> yes, ' #ubuntukylin-devel :You're not a channel operator'
<smartboyhw> JackYu, and why is the kernel mentioned in the Beta 2 announcement on the website 3.11-rc8?
<smartboyhw> It should be 3.11.1
<JackYu> smartboyhw, what's the right version? It was updated by penghuan. I'm busy with some other affairs:(.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, 3.11.1
<JackYu> smartboyhw, ok, thanks
<smartboyhw> I think penghuan mistakened 3.11.0-8.15 is equal to 3.11-rc8 (which is not)
<JackYu> should be...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-22
<ypwong> happyaron, ubuntu-kylin-docs
<ypwong> happyaron, nvm, see it's done
<penghuan> ypwong, happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1372230, 有时间帮忙分析下这个bug，19号开始的iso就出现了
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372230 in Ubuntu Kylin "No Youker Assistant in Ubuntu Kylin Utopic daily build 0921" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JackYu> penghuan,  是因为remove哪个包导致的？
<penghuan> ypwong， 应该是python-pygame
<penghuan> ypwong，19号之前都没有remove这个包
<penghuan> JackYu， python-pygame， youker-assistant依赖这个包
<ypwong> penghuan, 有看過 buildlog 嗎？
<penghuan> ypwong，是的
<penghuan> ypwong， youker-assistant是安装了的，后面又remove了
<ypwong> penghuan,  ubuntukylin-desktop 也被 remove?
<jack_> 是的。ypwong
<jack_> ypwong, 刚找了 didrocks同意上传sso client，但还要找人先approve FFe
<jack_> 我到release irc上吼了声，暂时没人理。
<jack_> Laney好像也还没上线。
<ypwong> jack_, 過一兩個小時會有人
<ypwong> 嗯
<ypwong> penghuan, jack_: 看來要等新的 default-settings 上傳才能 fix youker-assistant 問題
<ypwong> penghuan, 不知道爲什麼19號前是好的
<jack_> ypwong，default-setting能搞定？
<ypwong> 但 python-pygame depends on fonts-freefont-ttf, 只要 fonts-freefont-ttf 被 remove, python-pygame 也會被 remove
<ypwong> jack_, 新的 default-settings 不會 remove package 了
<ypwong> 我看你們的 bzr 的 hooks/chroot
<jack_> OK
<ypwong> 所有 remove package 的命令都已經被註釋了
<penghuan> ypwong，之前都有fonts-freefont-ttf，是不是依赖关系改变了
<penghuan> 都有remove fonts-freefont-ttf的操作
<penghuan> ypwong，default-setting现在的修改还没有入库
<penghuan> 源里面用的还是以前的版本
<happyaron> penghuan: 好
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<ypwong> penghuan, 有可能，但不確定
<maclin> ypwong, JackYu去接人了，这会不在
<ypwong> maclin, 能找 jonas 確認一下哪些壁紙要放進 ubuntukylin-wallpapers-utopic ?
<ypwong> aron 搞不清
<maclin> 有什么问题？Jonas这会也有事
<maclin> ypwong, Jonas说那20张都进去，aron那有这些壁纸文件了吗？
<happyaron> maclin: 最好再发一次
<happyaron> maclin: 他给我发了两次
<maclin> haapyaron，你那有文件没有，如果没有的话我让LMY发给你一下，Jonas现在不方面上网
<maclin> 好的，我跟他确认一下
<happyaron> ypwong: slideshow uploaded
<happyaron> packageset permission pending
<ypwong> great
<happyaron> and the qimpanel-configtool removal is done
<happyaron> ypwong: packageset 没戏
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> but why?
<happyaron> 因为要和ubuntu共享一些包
<happyaron> packageset里不能影响别的flavor
<happyaron> 我得申请ubuntu-desktop的packageset
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<ypwong> JackYu, how's the status of ubuntukylin-sso-client?
<JackYu> ypwong, FFe approved, finding someone to upload.
<ypwong> JackYu, 不是应该先 upload 的吗？
<ypwong> 那找 didrocks upload?
<JackYu> 是的，正在跟他说～
<JackYu> 然后再是seb128来接受。呵呵，复杂的三部曲啊
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, pong
<JackYu> 我在ubuntu-desktop上
<ypwong> JackYu, UKSC 准备好可以 upload?
<JackYu> ypwong，是的，可以upload了
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> JackYu, 三个 package 需要 aron 处理: uksc, default-settings, wallpaper
<JackYu> ypwong, yes. 还要更新一下seed
<ypwong> JackYu, yes..
<JackYu> 我11PM时微信他了
<ypwong> JackYu, sso 你在弄我就放心了，有问题 ping 我
<JackYu> 好的，正在上传。。。
<happyaron> sso 过了new才能更新uksc吧
<happyaron> 以及seed
<happyaron> JackYu: ?
<maclin_> happyaron,是的，uksc最好依赖sso，不然无法登录进行评分评论
<maclin> JackYu正在处理sso
<happyaron> 我在看default-settings
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的。好～
<happyaron> 貌似kde的家伙们一下子传了好多东西把编译机都占了。。。
<happyaron> default settings 已传
<happyaron> JackYu: seeds 里现在没有 default-settings，这个不对吧
<JackYu> happyaron, 怎么会没有呢。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 那以前的slideshow啥的是如何生效的？
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, maclin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client
<happyaron> JackYu: 确实木有啊
<JackYu> 诡异了。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, 你发这个链接什么意思？
<JackYu> ypwong，就是说正在等着生成deb
<JackYu> 然后等seb128去NEWed...
<JackYu> 我先洗个澡去。今晚陪客人吃饭了，累。。。幸好没喝酒。
<JackYu> happyaron, 剩下的就交给你啦
<happyaron> JackYu: 话说，ubuntu sso client还需要么
<JackYu> happyaron, 需要啊
<JackYu> 正在等着编好后找seb128批准。。。
<JackYu> 你加到seed中吧:)
<happyaron> 我说ubuntu那个sso
<happyaron> 不是kylin的
<JackYu> 噢，那不要了。。。
<happyaron> ubuntu-kylin-sso-client-qt
<JackYu> happyaron, 暂时不要去掉吧，等uk sso这几天测试稳定后再去。
<JackYu> 洗澡了先～
<happyaron> ok
<maclin> happyaron,暂时不要去掉，可能会导致usc或者其他功能的不正常，我们最好先测试一下再去掉
<happyaron> maclin: ok
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 你们几点睡觉？
<ypwong> JackYu, 马上
<happyaron> 搞完睡呗。。。
<happyaron> seeds更新好了
<happyaron> 正在更新meta
<happyaron> 弄完之后更新wallpaper
<happyaron> 然后睡觉
<JackYu> 好。。。
<ypwong> happyaron, JackYu: image buildlog 确实有装 default-settings, 不知道为什么会被拉进来
<happyaron> ypwong: meta给拉进去的
<happyaron> ypwong: 我找到原因了
<happyaron> 现在给seed进去
<JackYu> happyaron, 那你盯一下ubuntu-kylin-sso-client？ 主要是提醒seb128批准入库。
<happyaron> o
<ypwong> 真好
<happyaron> KDE的这些哥啊，为嘛这个时候传一堆东西
<JackYu> happyaron, 谢谢～ 我先睡会儿。昨天睡少了～ 明早还要早起办事。倪院士带了一帮很牛逼的投资人来，据说要在Ubuntu Kylin做应用系统。
<ypwong> !!
<JackYu> 不过真要做出牛逼的应用系统，对推广咋们UK是好事。
<JackYu> happyaron, 还有UKSC 1.1.0哦
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 要不下次我和penghuan也申请一个PPU权限吧，就不用aron每次辛苦搞了～
<ypwong> 👍
<happyaron> JackYu: uksc ok
 * ypwong &
<JackYu> happyaron, 辛苦了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-23
<penghuan> happyaron, hi, seed里面slideshow的依赖加上了没？
<ypwong> penghuan, 貌似没有，改一下吧
<penghuan> ypwong， ok，我已经修改了，要重新入库吧
<ypwong> penghuan, 是的
<ypwong> happyaron ^^
<happyaron> penghuan: 貌似加了吧
<happyaron> 在live立马
<happyaron> live里面
<happyaron> livefs里有没有slideshow？
<happyaron> ypwong: ^^
<penghuan> happyaron，那我加错地方了，但是他们测试的人说slideshow是ubuntu的
<ypwong> happyaron, 我看 build log 没装 uk slideshow
<happyaron> ok
<ypwong> shijing, 能測一下 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1365926 嗎？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1365926 in Ubuntu Kylin "The “Enable this account” item in the new account settings page doesn’t work." [Undecided,New]
<ypwong> maclin, 能測一下 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1365926 嗎？
<ypwong> 我不能重現
<happyaron> ypwong shijing 你们有没有发现好像默认字体有问题了
<happyaron> ypwong shijing 更新language selector以后
<ypwong> happyaron, i haven't installed.. :\
<happyaron> :)
<shijing> happyaron , 貌似字体没有变化
<happyaron> 嗯我这儿也好了
<happyaron> 刚才不知道怎么回事
<shijing> @ypwong bug 1365926 已经回复了
<ypwong> shijing, 明白了
<ypwong> shijing, 应该是个bug
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, maclin, bug #1372731 今天有分析一下没？
<ubot5> bug 1372731 in Ubuntu Kylin "The slideshow for ubuntu kylin utopic daily build 0922 are ubuntu's slideshow" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372731
<maclin> JackYu,这个彭欢已经修改好了，等待happyaron更新:)
<ypwong> maclin, 彭欢的修改在哪，没找到
<ypwong> no merge proposal at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntukylin-meta/utopic
<ypwong> nor in the bug 1372731
<ubot5> bug 1372731 in Ubuntu Kylin "The slideshow for ubuntu kylin utopic daily build 0922 are ubuntu's slideshow" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372731
<maclin> ypwong，具体我不清楚，他说跟你说好了
<maclin> 他是不是直接改的seeds？
<maclin> 我记得你们上午讨论好像是seeds没有加上slideshow的依赖？他是不是改的这个内容？
<maclin> ypwong,happyaron,JackYu，是不是要更新一下seeds？这一块我之前跟进的不多
<ypwong> 明天问他好了
<maclin> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/23/%23ubuntukylin-devel.html
<maclin> penghuan：happyaron, hi, seed里面slideshow的依赖加上了没？
<maclin> penghuan：ypwong， ok，我已经修改了，要重新入库吧
<ypwong> maclin, 没找到
<maclin> 你是说他修改的内容没找到？那就只等等明天问他了:P
<ypwong> 找到了 https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntukylin.utopic/revision/2270
<maclin> ypwong,JackYu，iso tracker上没有我们的beta2？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-24
<shijing> @jzheng  bug 1325801 我回复了一下。同时，我做了两个启动盘并进行了比较，发现在1404.1系统中制作的启动盘少一个ldlinux.c32的文件
<ypwong> JackYu, 今天会只能开到4点，之后我们内部有会
<pishuilu> ypwong,happyaron: 看最新的镜像日志，ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntukylin包安装后又被删除了。。。。
<ypwong> pishuilu, 现在没空看 :(
<ypwong> pishuilu, 应该也是依赖关系吧
<pishuilu> 因为会安装ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu包，两个包冲突，所以把我们的slideshow包删除了
<ypwong> pishuilu, 看看 -kubutu 之类的怎么解决？
<ypwong> -kubuntu
<pishuilu> 好的，我先看看
<ypwong> pishuilu, 我先 re-open bug 1372731
<ubot5> bug 1372731 in ubuntukylin-meta (Ubuntu) "The slideshow for ubuntu kylin utopic daily build 0922 are ubuntu's slideshow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372731
<ypwong> JackYu, 今天会只能开到4点，之后我们内部有会
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
<pishuilu> ypwong: 我下载lp:~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntukylin.utopic和lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.utopic看了，两个的live文件没什么区别呀，只是我们删掉ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu是通过#注释掉的
<ypwong> pishuilu, kubuntu 是不是没装 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu?
<pishuilu> ypwong: kubuntu、edubuntu都没有安装 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu的
<ypwong> pishuilu, 我们为什么会装？seed吗
<JackYu> ypwong, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+spec/work-items-before-14.10finalfreeze
<happyaron> shijing 又刷屏了。。。
<ypwong> 哪？
<happyaron> 她在报bug
<ypwong> not bad, but we need people actually assigned to the bugs :)
<happyaron> :)
<ypwong> JackYu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1368607 得看看
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368607 in Ubuntu Kylin "Buttons are not localized" [High,Confirmed]
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-25
<ypwong> 干嘛优客助手删cookie的时候要输入密码？
<ypwong> JackYu ^^
<ypwong> UKSC 起不来，只有那个开始动画
<ypwong> JackYu, 优客助手的多语言支持指的是什么？
<ypwong> 为啥有些 win替换 显示无效，例如 ms-office and sogoupinyin
<ypwong> 文件粉碎机的描述不太正确?
<JackYu> ypwong, 等下我看看～ 你要不把问题汇总一下，发到sanbu邮件列表。
<ypwong> JackYu, 好
<FJKong> JackYu: youker最大化那个按钮 kobe要不要处理一下？ 隐藏或者去掉
<JackYu> FJKong, ypwong, Kobe上线了，请找一下他。 @Kobe_Lee
<JackYu> FJKong> JackYu: youker最大化那个按钮 kobe要不要处理一下？ 隐藏或者去掉
<FJKong> JackYu: sorry 说错了 是软件中心。。。
<JackYu> FJKong, 没关系，也找他
<Kobe_Lee> FJKong, ypwong,软件中心最大化功能Shine正在做
<FJKong> Kobe_Lee: cool, 以前是size fixed的主窗口吧 分辨率大的屏幕有点想拖大点的冲动
<Kobe_Lee> FJKong,以前没有最大化的功能,只是留了个按钮,现在Shine正在做,你可以ping下他
<FJKong> Kobe_Lee: ok 了解了
<shine_> 我已经写得头都晕了，预计今天可以基本完成最大化功能。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-26
<ypwong> pishuilu, ping
<pishuilu> ypwong: default-settings的merge已经处理了
<ypwong> JackYu, 你们有测升级吗？ 14.04 → 14.10
<JackYu> 还没有。
<JackYu> shijing, ping
<JackYu> shijing, 有空测一下。
<happyaron> JackYu: can we release the enhanced version at the same time of community version?
<JackYu> happyaron, of course. But I think it will be done  when we release the final version:)
<happyaron> just remind you about it, :)
<JackYu> thanks^
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-27
<zhsj> ubuntukylin council ppa 里的wps是不是已经包含了wps-office-fonts和wps-office-mui-zh-cn
<zhsj> ubuntukylin council ppa里的wps是9.1.3版本，wps官网的是9.0 alpha15，前面那个4月份发的，后面那个8月份发的，结果ubuntu包管理器把它给升级了。。。。。
<zhsj> 好坑啊。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-21
<hikiko> hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-23
<happyaron> ypwong: cannot connect to any canonical server now...
<ypwong> happyaron, our bridge has some probelm
<happyaron> ypwong: ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-24
<hikiko> hello :)
<handsome_feng> hi, hikiko
<handsome_feng> :)
<hikiko> hi handsome_feng !
<handsome_feng> long time no see
<hikiko> how are you?
<handsome_feng> I'm fine, we will have a long holiday soon :)
<handsome_feng> And you?
<hikiko> cool :) I am good too
<handsome_feng> oh , i remember someting. the photo we take before you leave still not send to you
<hikiko> ! and I didn't give you the link to my photos because I still haven't deleted those that are too bad (eg some taken automatically etc) but if you want to get a look I ll give you the link prv to give it to the others as well :)
<ubot5> hikiko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ypwong> hi all!
<ypwong> !
<hikiko> hello :)
<ypwong> hi hikiko, good morning
<hikiko> good morning ypwong
<ypwong> marco is not here, guess he forgot the meeting time :P
<hikiko> hey guys! meeting time!
<zhangchao> hi all
<hikiko> noooo! marco reminded me the meeting at 01:53 am!
<handsome_feng> hi
<pishuilu> hi all
<ypwong> ok, let's wait for him
<hikiko> here he is!
<Trevinho> Hello floks
<Trevinho> folks*
<hikiko> hi marco :)
<Trevinho> Sorry, I thought I was already here :)
<hikiko> lol
<zhangchao> hello marco
<ypwong> haha
<zhangchao> ok,let's begin?
<Trevinho> Yes
<zhangchao> about wizard,for 16.04 ,What time do we have to finish the final design?
<zhangchao> We are on a long National holiday,lasting seven days,from Oct.1 to Oct.7. After the long holiday, we can begin to design work.
 * Trevinho wants Chinese holidays too :)
<hikiko> me too :(
<Trevinho> Well, I think it's still fine... Design might be completed by the end of october
<Trevinho> or I guess you/we won't have time for creating it
<Trevinho> however, design-wise I think things have to be kept simple (as we said... Just a darker overlay saying what to do)
<zhangchao> ok , so we will take a week to design the first draft
<Trevinho> I think it would be ideal to ask to design to define two versions, though... Like step 1 (simpler, with no actual verification of what the user requests), and step 2 a full wizard... So in case we can't reach the step 2, we still have a working step 1
<zhangchao> finish the first draft ( simpler ) in mid October?
<Trevinho> So, we have a minimum requirement and an ideal one... In this way we can be more flexible
<Trevinho> ok, that's fine
<Trevinho> hi jackyu
<zhangchao> before Oct.13 ?
<jackyu> hey, everyone
<Trevinho> zhangchao: I think our next meeting (after your holidays) will be on 22nd, right?
<Trevinho> so... Probably that's fine as well
<Trevinho> but if you have something before it's better.... Just email us in that case
<ypwong> Trevinho, so step 1 is to introduce users the elements on the desktop, and step 2 is something that the user can manipulate?
<ypwong> not sure if my understanding is correct.
<Trevinho> we've a sprint with desktop team on Oct 12-16,  so we can discuss that there as well
<zhangchao> ok. Designers need some detailed functional description,Marco,can you provide some detailed functional description?
<Trevinho> I mean, we'll be in London with designers wich we could ask ACKs if we've something for that date
<Trevinho> ypwong: yeah I was thinking something like that
<Trevinho> ypwong: well: as first thing I'd just show elements in the desktop, by grabbing the whole screen and taking the user into a tour... like "This is the BFB, if you click here the dash opens.... then this is the Launcher... "
<Trevinho> something like that I mean, simple... Then would be better to ensure user clicked in the places we should have shown and ensuring he understood how to use them
<Trevinho> zhangchao: ook... Sure. However, since this i something that is a requirement for your userbase, I'd be happy to hear also what you expect from it to be.
<ypwong> zhangchao, do you have some ideas what to achieve?
<zhangchao> I think intro wizard will include:
<zhangchao> 1、open dash
<zhangchao> 2、open app on launcher
<zhangchao> 3、open indicator
<zhangchao> Are there any other functional requirements ？
<Trevinho> I think it's fine... It might be nice to show the Alt+Tab switcher as well, but I don't want to make things harder
<jackyu> 4、open file manager?
<Trevinho> jackyu: I'd show that as 2
<Trevinho> or... Maybe we can show settings... Well that's visible from both launcher and indicator, thus we can decide
<jackyu> ok
<zhangchao> Trevinho: ok ,add 4、show indicator
<jackyu> show settings?
<Trevinho> Do you have unity control center in kylin or do you only use your tool (I don't remember the name :P, the one you presented in Changsha)?
<zhangchao> sorry , so our first draft will
<zhangchao> 1、open dash
<zhangchao> 2、open app on launcher
<zhangchao> 3、open indicator
<zhangchao> 4 、 show setting from indicator
<zhangchao> our system tool is in the launcher
<handsome_feng> named youker-assistant
<zhangchao> so will show that as 2
<Trevinho> ah, ok... That's fine
<pishuilu> "open dash" mean that users  click on actual effect? Or it's just a instruction?
<Trevinho> pishuilu: well, I'd love users to do it, but... As first step, we can just tell people how to do that...
<Trevinho> then on full version, things should be opened
<pishuilu> ok, I know.
<ypwong> Trevinho, and don't show the content of the dash even in step 1?
<Trevinho> Well, I'd say no, because running things is what makes the things longer to be implemented... So I'd just point at things as version 1... Then we can improve the wizard to actually open them
<Trevinho> But, the step 1/2 is just a my suggestion in order to be able to get at least something ready quickly, and the reiterate on it to improve that
<Trevinho> but... If you believe you can do all in once, feel free.... But this is my suggestion in order to get at least something done, considering that the time is not in our side (seen all the stuff you'd like work on)
<zhangchao> I think the step 1/2 is good
<pishuilu> I agree with it.
<Trevinho> Also, the step 1 is something that might even been implemented outside unity, in case you miss a deadline...
<Trevinho> It could be just an external app
<ypwong> +1
<zhangchao> ok,about wizard have any other to discuss,Let's get into the next topic?
<Trevinho> I'm fine on my side
<handsome_feng> ok, so comes the topic about lockscreen
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I've seen your branch
<Trevinho> I didn't test it, just read the diff though
<handsome_feng> I can't find a good point to  Inherit
<jackyu> ypwong, jzheng_afk, sent an email about the arm64 coop.
<handsome_feng> Does not know how to make it a option..
<ypwong> jackyu, thx, will check
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: I've seen that you're currently hacking on the old code.. That's fine, so we can easily see the diffs, but then those files needs to be separated
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: as for inheriting, you should start from lockscreen/LockScreenShieldFactory.cpp
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: so, basically there you need to do something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12540351/
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: this means you need to inherit from LockscreenAbstractShield.h
<Trevinho> then, we'd end up in having a lot of duplicated code then, and we need to avoid that by creating some other classes that shares what we can share
<handsome_feng> but the AbstractShield class have the prompt_view_ member variables which i alse changed
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: as for the changes you did in other places, such as the TextEntry, what you want to do is using the theme. So you need to read settings from the gnome css files as we do in DecorationStyle for decorations
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: that's fine, just create an AbstractPromptView and then implement it in both versions
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: or if you can inherit from that, but I guess you can't
<handsome_feng> OK :/
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: yeah, it's a little annoying to factorize stuff...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: ah. However I've been looking at the UserPromptView internally, and I think that you might even just inherit from that by adding a few virtual methods, since the majority of methods are already virtual (all the Draw calls).
<Trevinho> But since you're going to edit it a lot, probably having an abstract class is just better
<handsome_feng> eh , I  will try your suggestion, seems muck work to do ...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: well, creating new classes is not so much, you'll end up in having some duplicated code (which it would be better to get rid of), but not long...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: once you've created your shield, you can do whatever you want with it, as it's all kylin
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: also, I've seen you've some dbus calls around... two things:
<Trevinho> 1) Use glib::DBus when possible (and async calls)
<Trevinho> 2) The one I saw can be actually be moved inside unity::session::Gnome
<handsome_feng> OK, got it
<Trevinho> cool
<Trevinho> however, for now feel free to hack with things as you prefer, it's just that I warn you from proposing that, to avoid to come back to this at review time :)
<handsome_feng> OK , thank you ! marco :)
<Trevinho> no worries
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: also, if you've any question outside this meeting, don't worry... Feel free to ask on #ubuntu-desktop or privately to me :)
<Trevinho> (or andyrock, which he's not here because he has classes, but that he's the main author of the lockscreen)
<Trevinho> So... Agenda is over, but one more thing: how the launcher rotation going?
<Trevinho> Is that blocked or in hold for now?
<handsome_feng> er, it is blocked now...
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: what's the problem? I mean blocked because you're working on the lockscreen or because of issues?
<handsome_feng> yeah, now i'm working on the locksrenn
<zhangchao> we will have most time to   work on launcher rotation in next month.
<handsome_feng> sorry, it should be in hold for now
<Trevinho> ok, fine.
<Trevinho> It should be an easier task, so it's fine if you prioritize the lockscreen
<Trevinho> Then.... I think we're fine with this meeting, can we wrap it up?
<zhangchao> ok,so our next meeting will be on Oct.22
<Trevinho> Yep
<Trevinho> zhangchao: well, actually it would be on Oct 8th, but are you still in holidays?
<zhangchao> yes
<Trevinho> zhangchao: or, just you won't have anything more to say because of that
<Trevinho> ah, ok that's fine
<Trevinho> let's skip it
 * Trevinho cancels the meeting in calendar
<ypwong> or we can move it a week earlier, but that will be the time when you will be sprinting
<ypwong> so perhaps a bad idea
<Trevinho> Nooooooooooo... i've deleted the wrong one! :P
<Trevinho> Damned google UI!
<ypwong> haha
<zhangchao> let,s  wrap it up?
<ypwong> i think so
<Trevinho> ah... zhangchao, handsome_feng please update https://trello.com/b/9YvUSYqq/unity-7
<handsome_feng> OK, macro
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: you can move the launcher rotation under blocked, and other cards accordingly
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: also I've used the "blue" label for kylin tasks, so feel free to add these
<handsome_feng> ok
<Trevinho> Last thing... (sorry I just remembered)
<Trevinho> Please, give a read to http://www.whizzy.org/2015/09/big-bug-bonanza-16-04-lts/
<Trevinho> willcooke prepared that blogpost, there are some infos that might affect you as well, so please check it out
<Trevinho> And said that... I think we can really wrap this up
<handsome_feng> fine!
<Trevinho> thanks everybody for attending, I think this has been useful for both
<handsome_feng> Bye, marco, bye , everyone
<Trevinho> ypwong: you update the wiki, or should I?
<ypwong> Trevinho, already updated, you can modify if you see fit
<Trevinho> ypwong: fantastic, thanks!
<zhangchao> thanks guys ,bye.
<pishuilu> Bye, everyone.
<Trevinho> cheers
<hikiko> hey :) wait wait!
<hikiko> I have 1 question for you guys I was just waiting to finish the unity discussion!
<hikiko> Is there any volunteer who has some time to go through some compiz bugs and see if he can reproduce them?
<hikiko> we are trying to close 700 bugs :p
<hikiko> so any help, appreciated!
<ypwong> hikiko, do you have the list?
<hikiko> yes ypwong here:
<ypwong> happyaron, has release team approved the packages
<ypwong> ?
<hikiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz
<hikiko> there are some that are related to natty and other old releases so, we close them automatically
<hikiko> same for apport crashes etc
<hikiko> but when there's a description
<hikiko> we have to see if we can reproduce the problem
<hikiko> and if not
<hikiko> we mark it as invalid and write something like: "thank you for the bug report, since the bug is very old and we can reproduce it anymore we mark it as invalid, if you still experience the problem though, please feel free to re-open it and update the description"
<hikiko> also we mark as wont fix bugs that only affect gnome or metacity
<happyaron> ypwong: default settings is accepted
<zhangchao> hikiko: sorry,I'm back. about this bug ,I will ask pishuilu, to see if he had time to do it
<zhangchao> ypwong: happyaron: setting 和软件中心都已经入库了，早上找infinity帮忙审核的。镜像已经rebuild，正在测试中。
<happyaron> zhangchao: great
<hikiko> thanks zhangchao!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-27
<YEAH> HEY
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-09-28
<jvryj> Hi
